# Guide bushing or guide bearing???



## argentum (Sep 22, 2012)

I am looking at dovetail jigs and I see some have guide bushings and some have guide bearings. I have narrowed it down to a PC 4216 (bushings) or a Keller (guide bearings). I am interested in the capability to make small boxes which the PC has but working on a router table would also be nice.
What are the pros and cons????
Ger:help::help:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ger, unless your heart is set on making dovetails I would suggest you start with box joints. This makes a nice strong decorative joint and has a much easier learning curve. Besides being easier it is also much faster.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Guide bearings are very handy, but do have the problem of sometimes coming off. Guide bushings are very simple, and almost indestructable. I have used both, and have to say that I do like the convenience of using the bearings. For table top routing I would probably be inclined to go with bearings.

Gerry


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

I have never used anything but guide bushings and have never had a problem.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gerry Kiernan said:


> Guide bearings are very handy, but do have the problem of sometimes coming off.


I used to have that problem too. Then I found that putting a drop or two on the bearing before each routing session makes the bearing seem to last forever. I've several years of use on my latest bearing.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

JOAT said:


> I used to have that problem too. Then I found that putting a drop or two on the bearing before each routing session makes the bearing seem to last forever. I've several years of use on my latest bearing.


Thanks for the tip.

Gerry


----------



## argentum (Sep 22, 2012)

*Guide bushing or bearing*

Thanks guys I settled for the PC 4216.
Your input is much appreciated.
Ger


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I used to have that problem too. Then I found that putting a drop or two on the bearing before each routing session makes the bearing seem to last forever. I've several years of use on my latest bearing.


Dad burn it, that was supposed to read 'a drop or two of oil'.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad you cleared that up.


JOAT said:


> Dad burn it, that was supposed to read 'a drop or two of oil'.


----------

